# Depersonalization/Research/Possible Cure?



## jasonthedude (Mar 1, 2012)

COULD depersonalization be "The Opening Of The Third Eye?" Well I got depersonalization from Shrooms 1 month ago and i still have it to this moment. However ive done some researching and I've read that some have opened their "Third Eye" while doing drugs while others have done it through pure meditation. From my understaning and the recent research I've been doing on the "Third Eye" is bassically by opening it you have a higher self-awareness and understanding to your true self. Its also gives people a different perspective on the world around us...hence "feeling like ur in a dream or like everyone is a robot". In addition to this i have realized that many people with depersonalization question alot of things. People with D/P see everything different as what they used too. Well through my research i have also read that you can close the "third eye" by ignoring it, which is how many people have cured depersonalization. THE third eye isn't literal its "all in your mind, self-awareness, and your perception". Ive also read that people have got depersonalization from drugs and meditation...Basically people with the third eye have exact same symptoms as people with depersonalization. do some research yourself.Contradictory to this i have heard and read of some people curing their anxiety/depersonalization themselves doing the third eye meditation.(supposedly it helps with anxiety) if anyone wants to try this and it if it worked, definitely comeback and tell me. This may work because their has been people that cured their D/P through meditation. Don't give me all this bullshit feedback if you don't want try it then don't do it, you can look for YouTube videos on meditating third eye, this actually helped a bit with my anxiety.


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

I got my DP almost a year ago from a some sort of ego death like experience on LSD. I remember those last moments before I had a mental breakdown and the dp set in so clearly, it truly was a beautiful experience, but my mind simply could not handle what it was being exposed to. I like what you said about dp being related to having your third eye opened. Thats what my dp feels like, like a constant low dose acid trip where I see everything differently then I did before. I would like to try mediation to try and ease the dp, but I like I am too anxious of a person to be able to sit in place doing nothing for 30 minutes+.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive actually been wondering a lot why there seems to be a link with dp and people that like to think "outside the box" or just question life in more depth.. Recently my best mate developed dp from deep thinking while being stoned, he said his mind felt like it blew up and it all hit him at once.. Maybe that was him gaining his third eye.. 
Although you'd think gaining something like your third eye wouldn't be so scary, unless you actually had ataining your third eye in mind and thought of it as positive and a blessing maybe it complelty changes your outlook to the dp sensation and you enjoy it?


----------



## jasonthedude (Mar 1, 2012)

orca said:


> Ive actually been wondering a lot why there seems to be a link with dp and people that like to think "outside the box" or just question life in more depth.. Recently my best mate developed dp from deep thinking while being stoned, he said his mind felt like it blew up and it all hit him at once.. Maybe that was him gaining his third eye..
> Although you'd think gaining something like your third eye wouldn't be so scary, unless you actually had ataining your third eye in mind and thought of it as positive and a blessing maybe it complelty changes your outlook to the dp sensation and you enjoy it?


Yeah i get what your saying but i don't think this is a positive blessing, however monks over there in Tibet are masters of this, I just don't see anything enjoyable in this.


----------

